# Stereo Help!!!



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

IIRC the speakers are just two wires, you tap into each for a signal. The LOC does the rest for you and converts it.


----------



## JSchoupp (Mar 9, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> IIRC the speakers are just two wires, you tap into each for a signal. The LOC does the rest for you and converts it.


Do you know the colors? I had someone tell me to run it to one rear door speaker, but I don’t know the colors for the pos/neg speaker wires.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

These two links may help:









2018 Chevrolet Cruze Radio Wiring Diagram - MODIFIEDLIFE


2018 Chevrolet Cruze Car Radio Wiring Diagram Knowing your 2018 Chevrolet Cruze radio wire colors makes it easy to change your car stereo. Our 2018 Chevrolet Cruze radio wiring guide shows you how to connect car radio wires and helps you when your car radio wires not working. It also shows you...



www.modifiedlife.com













2018 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Stereo Wiring?







www.the12volt.com





Crutchfield may also have some diagrams


----------

